# Best filter for 30g low-tech?



## bose_man (May 1, 2008)

I recently purchased a used 30g tank and was planning on setting it up in a low-tech fashion. But right now I have no clue what to get for a filter. With the tank came an Aqua-Clear HOB but I don't really trust it as I'm not sure wht it's rated up to and it creates too much surface agitation. I was looking at buying an Eheim 2213 but I was wondering if there was a cheaper option?


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

There are a myriad of options out there,however cheaper options are rarely better.Beware of cheap alternatives!

The 2213 does not really have enough flow for a 30 gallon,so a 2215 would be a much better option.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a Rena XP2 on my 20Long right now which I'll continue to use when I switch the tank to a 29g. I think it offers plenty of flow, it's a good value, easy to work with, and has good intake/output parts. I also have an Eheim on my 75g which I like very much. You really can't go wrong with either brand.

As far as how much flow, I'm a firm believer that I'd rather go one step up and then use the variable flow option to slow down the flow than to get a filter that's unable to keep up. You can definitely have too little filtration, but (barring a huge current) you can't have too much.

Filtration is one of the most important aspects of maintaining your tank clean and fish healthy. This is not the place to skimp on money.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

I have a 29 with a Classic 2213 and I am replacing it with a 2215, the 2213 just cant push the water that it needs to. It is fine with the bioload, but cant keep up with the flow.

I might actually go with a 2217 and swap the impeller out with that of a 2215 to throttle down the flow.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 2, 2006)

I tend to run filterless, with heavy planting and a light fish load I'm not sure they are necessary.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 2, 2006)

Sorry I seem to have the hiccups.


----------



## CAN_chic (Jan 21, 2008)

Since no one has mentioned it, I'll mention the internal Fluval series.

Pros:
Doesn't disturb water surface.
Easy to clean.
Adaptable to different media*
Cheaper (cost) alternate to canisters

Cons:
Takes up tank realstate.
*Small media compartment.
Cheaper (quality) alternate route to canisters.

Just my 2 cents. I love my fluvals! But if your not on a budget, I say go canister!


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I use a sponge filter. After I replant I put my HOB filter on for a shot while. I have been thinking of putting the sponge on the end of my powerhead with rubberbands. First have to get the plants to stop melting. Made the mistake of thinking I had enough natural light to just have 20 watt over a 29gallon tank.

Some people whom have planted tanks don't use a filters.


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

I have a 30 gal heavily planted and i run a c-220 on it. love the filter but it has it's disadvantages mainly with the fact it does not come with a spray bar nor does marineland make one. that being said i know MedRed is going to attempt to put a rena spray bar on his c-220.

ether way if you select a filter like the 2215, c-220, or xp2 you should be good.

you could also consider running two 2213, that might be enough flow and redundancy in filtration is good

the spong filter with power head on top would work hell. in fact i'm sure aqauclear makes an attachment for there powerheads that is essentially that


----------



## AtlantaMFR (Apr 28, 2008)

2 of the Rapids Mini Canister Filters? flow from 2 sides might be good.


----------



## ron521 (May 12, 2008)

There are LOTS of options cheaper than an Eheim. I used a 2213 on my own 30 gallon tank for years, seemed ok although that particular tank was not heavily planted. 
Eheim claims 116 gph for the 2213, so the water would turn over slightly more than 3 times/hour. I stopped using it when a) the newts living in the tank finally died and b) the impeller bushings finally wore out. Until the bushings wore out, it was so quiet that you couldn't hear it run. I have ordered a new impeller and bushings to recondition the unit.
If you wanted more circulation, you could add a powerhead to stir things up a bit. Or you could use a larger Eheim. 
You could buy an Emperor 280 for roughly $35-40 online, which would easily filter a 30 gallon tank all by itself. I've used two of the 400's on my 75 gallon tank for 7 or 8 years now, and they are just great, although admittedly not completely silent. The noise they do make is of a very low level.
You could have a couple of Hydro Sponge filters (less than $10 each), driven either by airstones or by powerheads.
I also subscribe to the idea that there is no such thing as "too much" filtration, so long as the water movement doesn't disturb the inhabitants of the tank.
There are so many options, almost anything you can think of, and if you ask around, you can probably find someone or other who has successfully used it.


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

AtlantaMFR said:


> 2 of the Rapids Mini Canister Filters? flow from 2 sides might be good.


from what i understand of the Rapids is thay aren't that affective filter with to little flow. now if you just want to use them in conjunction with a larger filter to get more flow then i would say just get a power head


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

ron521 said:


> There are LOTS of options cheaper than an Eheim. I used a 2213 on my own 30 gallon tank for years, seemed ok although that particular tank was not heavily planted.
> Eheim claims 116 gph for the 2213, so the water would turn over slightly more than 3 times/hour. I stopped using it when a) the newts living in the tank finally died and b) the impeller bushings finally wore out. Until the bushings wore out, it was so quiet that you couldn't hear it run. I have ordered a new impeller and bushings to recondition the unit.
> If you wanted more circulation, you could add a powerhead to stir things up a bit. Or you could use a larger Eheim.
> You could buy an Emperor 280 for roughly $35-40 online, which would easily filter a 30 gallon tank all by itself. I've used two of the 400's on my 75 gallon tank for 7 or 8 years now, and they are just great, although admittedly not completely silent. The noise they do make is of a very low level.
> ...


all the filter you mented work whell (cant say anything against them really as filters). but the Emperor's use bio-wheels and thus agitation of water (OP does not want that) same goes with the sponge filter if it's run by airstone.

that being said we really need more information on the tank. what CO2 are you using (if any, he did mention low tech) and how heavily planted is the tank also what is the bioload of the tank.

i should also point out that if you are going low tech (no added CO2 and low light) then i would say you should be fine with the Aquaclear (what number is it/rated to)


----------



## AtlantaMFR (Apr 28, 2008)

well, dammit... just ordered one for my QT.



Ozymandias said:


> from what i understand of the Rapids is thay aren't that affective filter with to little flow. now if you just want to use them in conjunction with a larger filter to get more flow then i would say just get a power head


----------



## herefishy (Feb 5, 2008)

I tend to use more than one type of filter. I have found that "layering " the filtration is much better and requires less maintenance. And yes, I use undergravel plates even in planted and cichlid tanks. With proper setup and reverse flow powerheads, my tanks have never been cleaner.


----------



## DaveS (Mar 2, 2008)

Maybe I am missing the point here, but isn't this the "low-tech" forum? I quite enjoy my low tech tanks, but it seems like dropping money on a high-tech cannister filter sort of defeats the idea doesn't it? In a low tech tank all you need IMO is a good sponge filter, or perhaps a cheap HOB filter. Part of the idea of low-tech is low cost isn't it?

Dave


----------



## ron521 (May 12, 2008)

Found this recommendation for the Eheim 2213 over on the Cichlid forum:

"fmueller has used this product for 3 Years or More. Overall Rating: 10/10January 14, 2004







*"Second to none!"*I bought a 2213 with my first tank, a 200 litre (about 55 gallon) in 1977 in Germany. I ran this tank for almost 15 years with just this filter and a heater. It was well overstocked at times with up to 100 fish - a lot of them small non-cichlids. I was always very pleased with this set-up, and the 2213 was effective, quiet, and a model of reliability. Only if I neglected the filter for several months, I was sometimes forced to clean out the hoses at once, because they had clogged up due to algae built-up. "


It would appear that a high water turnover rate is not always absolutely necessary to a successful and healthy tank.


----------



## AtlantaMFR (Apr 28, 2008)

DaveS - Low-tech simply means no co2 and under 2wpg... nothing to do with costs. It is just generally cheaper to do low-tech than high tech.


----------



## DaveS (Mar 2, 2008)

Ahh .. I didn't realize there were some pre-set tank parameters for low tech tanks. Perhaps we should rename them to low light / no CO2 tanks and keep low tech tanks low tech which would also be low cost :biggrin:

Dave


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 4, 2008)

the aquaclear it came with is a great filter! if you want internal go with the eheim. or get a fluval canister. just depends on the money you can spend on it. i have 2 power filter in mine right now with sponges. no media just sponge.


----------



## bose_man (May 1, 2008)

Wow. Thanks everyone. I wasn't expecting so many replies. I'm not worried about the flow as I am set on getting a powerhead. The main reason I was going to get a canister was the minmal surface agaitation. I might just stick with the HOB and switch to a canister later on. Anyone know of a way I could reduce the surface agitation created by the HOB?


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

will the thing is you say you have a Aquaclear so you should be fine with that by its self. it produces a minimum of surface agitation. if you really are worried you could just keep the water up to the level of HOB. what are the specs of the tank going to be?


----------



## bose_man (May 1, 2008)

Well it's a 30g tall but I'm not sure on the exact size. Aqua-clear filter, not sure on the model though. And I just ordered an Eheim aquaball powerhead. Right now I'm running two used heaters (the only way I can keep the temp up in my cold basement.) but will be buying a nicer one once I get to setting it up. 55watt PC 10,000K. 
Right now just regular old gravel left over from my 20long. But once it is planted I'll be using peat and flourite. There is also a really nice piece of driftwood floating in there that I already had. (Go free stuff!)
It's just a ramshorn snail breeding ground right now. It has about 10 baby ramshorns that I moved from my 20g. And there will be no CO2 unless I find it needs it, then I'll hook up a DIY system.
It won't be set up for another few weeks as I have to wait until after I get back from vacation, but when I do, expect a journal!


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

well i think you should be fine with the aquaclear (as long as it has the capacity for the tank). with out co2 the added water movement also has the possibility to add some CO2 (no alot and i may not even do that). and really even with the DIY setup you should be fine


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I'll be running an AquaClear 50 on my 29gal. If you're not dosing CO2 on this tank then surface agitation actually will help increase the saturation of CO2 in the tank, not decrease it. This is because the concentration of CO2 in the atmosphere is greater than that dissolved into the water of a non-CO2-injected planted aquarium.

I'll probably eventually upgrade the Rena XP2 on my 90gal to an XP3 or an Eheim, then I'll move the XP2 over to the 29gal.


----------

